# Estepona Social life



## sarah6619 (Apr 2, 2015)

Can anyone from Estepona region please give me links or ideas of the social life there please. No interested in the cafe,s and restaurants but more activities, clubs, good entertainment e.g. bands, any alotements, meeting groups, dog lovers etc


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live near Estepona. Plenty of entertainment to suit all tastes but it's not Magaluf (fortunately).
ADANA, dog rescue and adoption centre, are always looking for volunteers but you'll need transport to get to the perrera.


----------



## sarah6619 (Apr 2, 2015)

Dear mrypg9 thank you so much for replying, I am so pleased it is not Magaluf. I have holidayed for years around the area but never liked heavy tourist area, I want to taste true Spain e.g. go to local Spanish restaurants not English restaurants.
I want to contribute to the community. I live in Italy in a beautiful hill top town, I love the food all fresh nothing processed and the friendly people. You go to the beach and you know everyone and just move from one umbrella to the next, it feels like an extended family. The only problem is there is nothing to do even in the big town other than go to bars or restaurants. So my partner loves Spain, we have spent 6 months researching areas and settled on Estepona, now we need to visit.
So thank you for the email support anyone else who has any other social clubs they know of I would be interested to hear.
Have a good evening everyone


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

There is the I.C.E. Club(international club of Estepona) which has all sorts of activities.If you google it you will find the contact information.They are looking for new members.


----------



## sarah6619 (Apr 2, 2015)

amespana thank you I will check it out I am just doing loads of research at the moment to make the decision will it be holiday home or home  I think it may be slow transition from getting enough money to buy using as a holiday home & then in the future possibly live but I want to look into every facet and experience the place over time.
I look forward sometime in the future meeting everyone


----------

